# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Творческий союз "Н.У. и Н.У." Нотя+Уралочка.

## Уралочка

Люди встречаются, люди влюбляются, женятся….…

Да, так бывает, а бывает, что встречаются люди и становятся соавторами. А где встречаются форумчане, на форумских встречах. Вот и майская встреча в Тюмени, не стала исключением, и родился новый творческий союз, как говорится один ум хорошо, а два сами знаете… Мутации, они разные бывают, вот наша стала креативно-позитивным блоком для свадьбы. И ЭТО, только начало!!!!!!!

*Игровой блок* *«Уж замуж невтерпёж»* *от  Уралочки и Ноти.*

*Как же везёт молодожёнам, они нашли друг друга. И  каждый из нас с вами знает, какая любовь у них крепкая, такая и семья ладная получится. Повезло им.
А  вот в старину, девушка, прежде чем замуж выйдет такого страха натерпится, жуть.  То Кащей украдет, то Горыныч налетит, то просто яга заколдует, в жабу - лягушку превратит. Так что, девушки… что б счастье обрести, через многое надо пройти!!!

А молодцы как жену выбирали?? Чистый беспредел!!!
*

*В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное сопровождение, видео движений анимации.*

*Стоимость комплекта 1000р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Татьянка

:Yahoo: Ну и ну!!!!! Наконец-то!!!! Два сильнейших ума России сошлись не в бою, а едином творческом порыве!!!! Молодцы, девочки!!!! Любила с вами дружиться по одиночке, представляю каким сильным и креативным будет этот союз. :Victory:

----------


## Абюл45

Шлю пламенный привет, :Yahoo:  двум оЧаровательным Чародейкам, которые решили создать этот  союз Ну и Ну!!! Молодцы девчонки, :Ok:  дейтвительно как пишет Ленуся, один ум хорошо ,а два то просто гениально)))) Удачи и новых творений вам!!!!! :040:

----------


## Ларико

В общем, эти две дЭвушки не зря встретились на Маёвке! Их творение уже взяла в работу. Мне подходит и к реквизиту и, как говорится, к душе! Давно мечтала, чтобы были задействованы девушки на свадьбах, а мечты ведь сбываются! Ну вот и моя сбылась!
Лена, Наташа, спасибо огромное!

----------


## Вета

Лена, скажи, пожалуйста, много реквизита-костюмов к этому блоку?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, скажи, пожалуйста, много реквизита-костюмов к этому блоку?


Реквизит есть, но простой. В принципе, можно упростить и сделать маски (а можно условно обозначить и тоже будет всё ясно). :Yes4:

----------


## Estell13

здравствуйте, скажите, пожалуйста, а этот  конкурс для какой части свадьбы? Ближе к финалу? Или наоборот - для разогревочки?

----------


## Нотя

этот конкурс очень хорошо пройдет перед бросанием букета и подвязки. Но он очень веселый, так что компания не заскучает.

----------

